# Honey, I'm Home...



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2014)

from our epic 30 day, 10,000 mile voyage from Buenos Aires, Argentina to Los Angeles. Whata trip, and I've missed DC a lot, as my internet time was very limited. It's good to be home again, and it was a pleasure to walk off the ship in Long Beach with only a two hour drive north to our front door. Can you tell I hate airports?  We've been at work writing the detailed trip story with pictures for our website but it will be several days before it's finished. I'll post the link to it later. However we did complete a portion of it that should be of interest here at DC....It was a wonderful private culinary tour in Lima Peru that was designed for 8 of us.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome back Kayelle!  I saved your PDF for later.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome home, Kayelle!  I've missed you here, and looking forward to hearing more about your trip, and seeing pics.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome back, Kayelle!  Looking forward to your trip report!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome Home Kayelle!!!  Missed you and glad you had a good time!  Looked at the PDF...beautiful pics!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome back Kayelle. Glad you had a good time.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, Kayelle! Great to see you back! Can't wait to hear more about your trip.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah wonderful to read about your time in Lima, I have fond memories of La Rosa Nautica restaurant in the Miraflores district .


----------



## cave76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Kayelle, thanks for taking me on that eating trip to Lima---- the only way I'll ever be able to do it. lol

Glad you're back.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome back Kayelle. I think I'll wait until it's on your website. It's tax season and I should be doing tax returns.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh Kayelle, I can't wait to read every word!

I so want to travel more, to more exotic places!  It will happen some day!


----------



## Addie (Apr 8, 2014)

I had to laugh about the Last Supper and the pig instead of a fish. Don't they know Jesus was Jewish? Glad to have you back. But I am mad at you because you didn't take me with you. But I will forgive you.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 8, 2014)

Addie, that's not pig on the plate of the Last Supper, it's *Guinea Pig* called *Cuy *in Peru. It's a common food on every table there and raised for consumption but not something our group willing to try. They're usually served whole.  

I'm curious who here would be willing to eat a roasted Cuy?


----------



## cave76 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I'm curious who here would be willing to eat a roasted Cuy?



I'd be game (no pun intended). Evidently it tastes a lot like rabbit and many people eat rabbit in the US.

Just don't feed me your pet guinea pig!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 8, 2014)

It's a rodent. I do not eat rodents.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome back and thanks for the gourmet tour.

Of course I would eat roasted guinea pig, if it is a common food on every table. But I was the only one who tried the haggis on one tour.


----------



## Addie (Apr 8, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Addie, that's not pig on the plate of the Last Supper, it's *Guinea Pig* called *Cuy *in Peru. It's a common food on every table there and raised for consumption but not something our group willing to try. They're usually served whole.
> 
> I'm curious who here would be willing to eat a roasted Cuy?



I was telling Spike about it and I spelled it for him. Neither one of us could figure out how to pronounce it. So he looked it up. Cuy = Kwee, long e sound. He even brought up the site that pronounces the words for you. But I do have to say, I don't care what you call it or pronounce it, you won't find it as part of any menu I might prepare.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 8, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> Welcome back and thanks for the gourmet tour.
> 
> Of course I would eat roasted guinea pig, if it is a common food on every table. But I was the only one who tried the haggis on one tour.



I couldn't eat someone's pet, but apparently guinea pigs run in herds in Peru and are farmed like chickens.  If dressed properly and not someone I know, I'd probably eat it.  Would NEVER eat haggis....


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2014)

After watching countless hours of Andrew Zimmern's Bizarre Foods show, I'd be embarrassed if I didn't eat it.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2014)

*The trip story is complete, and has been posted to our website. I hope you enjoy reading it as much as we enjoyed living it. 

Our Trip Stories
*


----------



## cave76 (Apr 9, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> *The trip story is complete, and has been posted to our website. I hope you enjoy reading it as much as we enjoyed living it.
> 
> Our Trip Stories
> *



I am SO looking forward to reading it. It's my vicarious way of traveling.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome back Kayelle! I read through the Cliff Notes version you linked to in your first post - wonderful! At least what you saw. Not sure my palate is adventurous enough to try all those different foods.  I, too, will set the journal link to the side to catch up on later.

Now do tell, what is your NEXT trip you two are planning?


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 10, 2014)

Oooh, Kayelle....thank you for the link to your blog.  I skimmed through it for now, but put it in my faves to look over in more detail.  You've been on some exciting adventures, and I'll so enjoy reading about them!


----------



## Addie (Apr 10, 2014)

Kayelle, I am now going back and spending the rest of the morning dark hours going through the  pictures of each trip. You certainly have had some trips of a lifetime. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> *The trip story is complete, and has been posted to our website. I hope you enjoy reading it as much as we enjoyed living it.
> 
> Our Trip Stories
> *



Thanks for posting this.  You sure had a great trip!


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2014)

I finally got around to reading your sweetie's account of your trip. That was a good read. Nice photos too. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Taxi, and thanks to all of you who checked out the story along with our other adventures. I can't even begin to describe how my life has been enriched by him and our life together.


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Taxi, and thanks to all of you who checked out the story along with our other adventures. I can't even begin to describe how my life has been enriched by him and our life together.



Kayelle, if I have ever heard of a true love story, it is yours. God has certainly looked down on both of you with blessings galore. 

It is our pleasure to travel along with you.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2014)

Thank you so very much Addie. I got teary reading your words. Our long time loving spouses both died around the same time and we are convinced they had a hand in the two us us finding each other. "Come grow old with me, the best is yet to be" is on a sign in our garden.


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thank you so very much Addie. I got teary reading your words. Our long time loving spouses both died around the same time and we are convinced *they had a hand in the two us us finding each other*. "Come grow old with me, the best is yet to be" is on a sign in our garden.



I think the two of you just might be right!. Certainly sounds like it. So when is the next trip we can all take.


----------



## vitauta (May 25, 2014)

you have the BEST, most enviable vacations, kayelle!  ty for sharing.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2014)

vitauta said:


> you have the BEST, most enviable vacations, kayelle!  ty for sharing.



Vital, you haven't been around lately. Good to see you


----------



## CharlieD (May 25, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------

